# Screen problem on my iPad



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

This what my screen. It is only some topics. How do I fix it. This started happening last night. I know I must have done something but can't figure it out. I have been using my iPad for months and this never happened.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Never mind. It fixed itself. I restarted my iPad last night but it didn't fix it. Restarted it again and now it is fine. Weird


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad you got it resolved, Kathy!

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Glad you got it resolved, Kathy!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks. So am I. I have no idea what I did.


----------

